# Toilet seat bolts



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Is anybody else having toilet seat bolt issues? I put them on and weeks later they are lose again. I know this because I installed new toilets 2 months ago at my house. I also tighten every seat that I do a toilet rebuild on. I remember years ago the seat manufactures would send double sided tape to help. Maybe it's me. So any suggestions would be great.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I put a dab of silicone on the underside after it's tight...not sure if it works.... No call backs

I wish someone would do that on my home toilets., cuz they r loose. Lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I put some plumber's putty under there to keep the seat from sliding. You just want some friction against the hard smooth surfaces


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I emailed Church the seat company and will post how they respond


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plungerboy said:


> Is anybody else having toilet seat bolt issues? I put them on and weeks later they are lose again. I know this because I installed new toilets 2 months ago at my house. I also tighten every seat that I do a toilet rebuild on. I remember years ago the seat manufactures would send double sided tape to help. Maybe it's me. So any suggestions would be great.


Haven't really thought about that. I suppose having plastic bolts could make it slip.

I may have to break out the gorilla glue


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

If your using metal nuts and washers on the porcelain I could see how it might loosen. Try the plastic ones instead and tighten them really good you shouldn't have any problems.


----------

